# Comet Watch - It's now or never



## Em in Ohio (Jul 17, 2020)

Seriously, it is a once in MANY generations of lifetimes chance to see this... I'm going to try.  For me, I'll look northwest, to the left of the Big Dipper.  It should be higher now and hopefully be visible above the tree line!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 17, 2020)

Em. I'm gathering this happens tonight?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Em. I'm gathering this happens tonight?


We have a few more days to catch it, with it higher in the sky with the passage of time.  Google 'Neowise comet' to see what is the best viewing opportunity and location in the sky for your area. I'm going to try using binoculars or my dinky excuse for a telescope.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 17, 2020)

Lovely! Thanks for the insight, Em!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 18, 2020)

Did you catch it, Em?

We did last night, and what a sight it was! Watched it for a good 40 minutes!

The tail on it was insane! Resembled a high-powered spotlight or flashlight shining into the sky, but more flat and plane-like.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Did you catch it, Em?
> 
> We did last night, and what a sight it was! Watched it for a good 40 minutes!
> 
> The tail on it was insane! Resembled a high-powered spotlight or flashlight shining into the sky, but more flat and plane-like.


I'm SO jealous!  Night before last, all I saw was a bat that nose-dived within 7 feet of my face.  Last night, cloud cover obscured all - but I did get close-up photos of a cicada exiting its skin under my nose!  So glad that you had such wonderful views!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> I'm SO jealous!  Night before last, all I saw was a bat that nose-dived within 7 feet of my face.  Last night, cloud cover obscured all - but I did get close-up photos of a cicada exiting its skin under my nose!  So glad that you had such wonderful views!


That's what usually happens here, a storm or clouds roll in, and just like that, ones dreams of catching an event in the sky is dashed.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 19, 2020)

I looked and looked til I damn near fell over. No luck finding it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I looked and looked til I damn near fell over. No luck finding it.


I'm thinking you just missed it, because had we allowed one day more to lapse, I'm certain we would have missed it, too.

Even then, we had to look way to the north of us to see it.

What I can't stop thinking about is how long the tail was. Must have been several light years long, possibly longer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

You know, the more and more I think about the tail on the comet, the more I believe the tail was galaxies in length.

Considering it was light years away... a distance far exceeding that of any modern day travel at this time, so being able to see that glowing tail across the sky so clearly tells me it was huge!

Such a wonder to me, always has been. I have been infatuated with space since I was a kid.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 22, 2020)

No luck seeing it here - and unless I opt for REALLY long-term cryo-suspension, I'll never see this one.  Congratulations, lucky viewers!


----------

